# Lighting for 10g Tank



## edschueth (Dec 30, 2009)

Anyone know of a fixture for a standard 10g tank. I need a 20" fixture but they seem hard to find. I was hoping for about 3-4 watts per gallon, just de-rimmed a tank and want something that will look nice.


----------



## jas1w124 (Dec 18, 2009)

https://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+13734&pcatid=13734 is the only one I could find on drsfostersmith.com which is 96 watts comes with a compact fluorescent 6700 or 10000k bulbs which seems a bit much. I have a satellite for mine and it works great which I found on this site: http://www.aquariumpros.com/p-CUR1002.html for $63, I bought mine off drsfostersmith.com though.


----------



## edschueth (Dec 30, 2009)

I noticed the Satilite Brand only has the Dual Daylight which is a 10,000k and 6700K, is 10,000K ok for planted tanks. I currently just use 6700k on my 20 gallon.


----------



## jas1w124 (Dec 18, 2009)

It seems to do ok, I don't know if it has much useful light other than visual appeal but that is the tank I neglect the most so I can't for sure tell you it will grow anything. But that is the combination I have on my 29 gallon and I don't have any problems growing anything in there. I know it grows rotala wallichi and it is a pretty pink red, which is a very difficult plant to grow.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

You can do it with a 36watt CF


----------



## edschueth (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes I saw that option. Was hoping someone new of a brand that made a 20" fixture for freshwater all I see are ones for saltwater.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I think Petco:tape2: has a 20" CF. Not sure of the make. Maybe a Coralife???


----------



## El Exorcisto (Aug 10, 2006)

The fixtures are the same, be it fresh or saltwater. Worst case scenario, you have to toss the 50/50 bulb that comes in it and swap for a 6500K or Gro bulb.


----------



## cell (Mar 9, 2009)

I built a DIY canopy for my 10g. I used two CF 16W daylight from GE.


----------

